# Photoshop Elements 7: Animation erstellen klappt nicht



## Nox2010 (15. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich hab vor einigen Tagen angefangen mit Photoshop elements 7 und hab mir direkt eine Animation gebastelt, beziehungsweise habe ich es versucht.
Das Bild, welches ich als Animation speichern möchte hat 359 Ebenen und ist 36,8 MB groß. Wenn ich auf "Fürs Web speichern" gehe und dort Animation anklicke, bekomme ich die Nachricht:
"Photoshop Elements kann dieses Dokument nicht animieren, weil es zu groß ist. Zum Speichern dieses Bildes als animiertes GIF entweder die Bildgröße oder die Zahl der Ebenen reduzieren."
Nun, die Anzahl der Ebenen kann ich nicht reduzieren, soviele Bilder muss die Animation nun einmal haben. Aber vielleicht komme ich ja mit der Lösung hin, die Bildgröße zu verkleinern. Aber ich weiß nicht wie das gehen soll. Kann mir das jemand sagen oder hat wer eine andere Möglichkeit für mich, wie ich dennoch zu meiner gewünschten Animation komme?

Schöne Grüße


----------



## kalterjava (18. Juli 2012)

Hi,

sag mal bitte, was du mit einem 36,8 MB großen animierten GIF machen möchtest? Du willst das doch hoffentlich nicht auf eine Website einbinden oder?

Ich hab kein Elements ich habe Photoshop und dort kann man z.B. eine Bildsequenz zwischenrechnen lassen. Z.B. soll ein Ball von links nach rechts rollen. Dabei wählt man das Anfangsbild und das Endbild und lässt die Zwischenritte berechnen. Dabei erzeugt Photoshop keine 50 neuen Ebenen, sondern benötigt dafür nur eine. Die Anzahl der Bilder steigt lediglich. In Elements gibt es dafür sicher eine gute interne Hilfe.

Wie lange geht denn deine Animation?

Bild verkleinern geht über das Menü Bild-Bildgröße. Dort kannst du die Auflösung (dpi) ggf. herunterstellen oder du skallierst proportional (verkleinern der Höhe und Breiten) 

VG


----------



## Nox2010 (18. Juli 2012)

Guten Morgen.

Danke für die Antwort. Also, die Photoshop-Datei mit den vielen Ebenen ist 36 MB groß. Ich habe mal testweise soviele Ebenen gelöscht, dass Photoshop eine Animation draus machen konnte und diese gif-Datei war nur einige hundert KB groß.
Die Animation soll schon auf eine Webseite eingebunden, aber eine 36MB große Datei würde ich da nicht hochladen, da dauert das Laden ja unter Umständen ewig. 

Also die Animation besteht aus einem Hauptbild, quasi dem Hintergrund, welcher unverändert bleibt und in diesem Hauptbild sollen am rechten Rand Bilder wechseln. Und da ich gerne diesen Verblassungseffekt (das heisst ein Bild verschwindet langsam und dann taucht das nächste auf) hätte, habe ich eben so viele Ebenen erstellt.
Die Animation geht ungefähr 1min 10 sek.
Ich habe mich mal nach einer Slideshow erkundigt, aber die kann man ja wohl leider nicht als gif-Datei speichern...?

Schöne Grüße


----------



## kalterjava (18. Juli 2012)

Hi,

OK, das mit den 36 MB ist normal. Hab in PS ne Datei erstellt die 500 MB groß ist. Es gibt auch Leute, die schaffen 3 GB 

Das was du machst ist der falsche Weg. Du benötigst eine sogenannte Lightbox (das ist ein Script). Die gibt es kostenlos sind super und vor allem beliebig und dynamisch erweiterbar. Allerdings muss dann der Server PHP unterstützen.
Ansonsten - in Elements kann man sich sich doch selbst eine schöne Gelerie erstellen lassen. Da muss man doch nur noch die Fotos auswählen und der Rest generiert Elements doch selbst.

VG


----------



## Nox2010 (19. Juli 2012)

Guten Morgen.

Könntest Du mir das ein wenig genauer erklären? Wo bekomme ich so eine Lightbox her und wie verwende ich sie genau?
Und was meinst Du genau mit der Galerie, die Elements selbst generiert? Gibt es dafür ein Tutorial?

Schönen Gruß


----------



## kalterjava (19. Juli 2012)

Hi,
Lightbox z.B. hier mit Erläuterung:
http://lokeshdhakar.com/projects/lightbox2/

Web-Fotogalerie:
http://tv.adobe.com/de/watch/lerne-photoshop-elements-7/web-fotogalerie/

VG


----------

